# The "Sissy Stick"



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Have you seen this new, revolutionary safety product?:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item...ty-bench-budget&utm_campaign=fine-woodworking


And, it's pink!:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would change three things.

Change the color from pink to mauve (that's the latest craze).

Make the notch lifelike...with a rubber finger and a thumb.

Make the whole thing about 4' longer...it's way too short.:laughing:

BTW...nice to see another cordless tool.












 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

:laughing:This is either the best or worst idea ever:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Artisan1993 said:


> :laughing:This is either the best or worst idea ever:laughing:


It must be a good idea. Harrison hasn't reported any accidents or kickbacks.












 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's the best comment:









*WendysMan writes:* The funniest part about this is all the cantankerous old guys complaining that it's not funny. 
Posted: 7:21 pm on April 5th 
:laughing:


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, some of the comments are amazing after that vid.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, amazing product! I want one for every tool I own; even for my screwdrivers and scratch awl. One can never be too safe. Safety first: that's my motto.


----------

